# Starting slowly



## unicorn09 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello!

So apart from Type 2 diabetes, I also have Multiple Sclerosis, Functional Neurological Disorder and Hidradenitis Suppurativa. I did literally no movement before my diagnosis of diabetes but now I am walking a lot more. I've been managing 2 miles a day for the last week. I'd like to get into swimming also and my workplace holds social exercise classes so I don't have an excuse.

Is anyone else starting slow and building things up? My MS gives me pain and sensory issues so I want to ensure I can still exercise even when in pain. I'd consider perhaps a home exercise bike or similar. If anyone has any tips I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2019)

unicorn09 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So apart from Type 2 diabetes, I also have Multiple Sclerosis, Functional Neurological Disorder and Hidradenitis Suppurativa. I did literally no movement before my diagnosis of diabetes but now I am walking a lot more. I've been managing 2 miles a day for the last week. I'd like to get into swimming also and my workplace holds social exercise classes so I don't have an excuse.
> 
> Is anyone else starting slow and building things up? My MS gives me pain and sensory issues so I want to ensure I can still exercise even when in pain. I'd consider perhaps a home exercise bike or similar. If anyone has any tips I'd love to hear them!


Well done!  I don't know enough about your other conditions to be able to suggest anything suitable, but the walking and swimming are both excellent exercises that will be a great help in getting and maintaining good blood sugar levels  I wonder if you would benefit from something like Pilates, yoga or Tai Chi? Improving your balance and core strength will help you with your other activities.


----------



## unicorn09 (Mar 30, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Well done!  I don't know enough about your other conditions to be able to suggest anything suitable, but the walking and swimming are both excellent exercises that will be a great help in getting and maintaining good blood sugar levels  I wonder if you would benefit from something like Pilates, yoga or Tai Chi? Improving your balance and core strength will help you with your other activities.



Hi Northerner! I had attended some yoga and Pilates classes last year, they were alright and my work has one so that's a great option! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## SueEK (Mar 31, 2019)

Sounds like a great plan, I have invested in a second hand treadmill (£65) as my exercise regime was practically nil apart from running after grandchildren. It has definitely been slowly slowly due to other small issues that have prevented me using it. I also have been swimming when down at our caravan so that is intermittent but don’t have time when at home. As Northerner says I am unsure how your other conditions affect your physical ability but obviously you are very motivated and good on you, let us know how you get on. X


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 3, 2019)

SueEK said:


> Sounds like a great plan, I have invested in a second hand treadmill (£65) as my exercise regime was practically nil apart from running after grandchildren. It has definitely been slowly slowly due to other small issues that have prevented me using it. I also have been swimming when down at our caravan so that is intermittent but don’t have time when at home. As Northerner says I am unsure how your other conditions affect your physical ability but obviously you are very motivated and good on you, let us know how you get on. X


Well done SueEK.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2019)

unicorn09 said:


> Hi Northerner! I had attended some yoga and Pilates classes last year, they were alright and my work has one so that's a great option! Thanks for the suggestion


How are things going? I hope you have had a good week


----------



## unicorn09 (Apr 5, 2019)

Northerner said:


> How are things going? I hope you have had a good week



Thanks Northerner! You too! It's been a pretty good week, I've seen the diabetes nurse now. She said shells refer me for a Desmond course which is good (already read about it on here) and she gave me a lot of encouragement and information. She told me to take care of my feet which gave me an excuse to buy some lovely new shoes! That's a shame hey


----------



## Chattycathy (Apr 11, 2019)

I like the sound of new shoes. What’ve you bought? New shoes for me are now flat & Velcro but it’s still so nice to put new ones on. You’re an inspiration to me & if you can do two miles a day I need to start walking more. Easier when it’s not raining isn’t it?


----------



## unicorn09 (Apr 12, 2019)

Chattycathy said:


> I like the sound of new shoes. What’ve you bought? New shoes for me are now flat & Velcro but it’s still so nice to put new ones on. You’re an inspiration to me & if you can do two miles a day I need to start walking more. Easier when it’s not raining isn’t it?



I saved up and got some decent ones from Hotter. A bit on the expensive side but an investment in my health! To be honest I quite enjoy a good walk in the rain as long as I'm wrapped up warm and have a brolly! Though I have a cold at the moment so haven't walked too far today, managed a little one though. I walked over three miles yesterday and was overjoyed to see that many steps on my pedometer! Honestly the easiest and best exercise if like me you're not used to it, and it's free


----------



## SueEK (Apr 12, 2019)

My treadmill is now in use, have managed 3 days this week, very handy when I need to catch up on one of my programmes.  Had grandson today who happily watched Beauty and the beast while nana plodded away on the machine, he thought it was funny. Trip to the park was relaxing


----------

